# Husqvarna 128CD Trimmer issues



## 641workmaster (Sep 7, 2015)

Bought this trimmer 3 years ago from Lowes. Ran it about three times for less than 5 minutes each time before the pull cord broke. Had it replaced under a warranty/known defect. Used it one more time, ran it dry and put it away for season. Two years ago brought it out, filled it up and it would only idle and immediately die on full throttle. Took it apart and cleaned carb with no difference. Got upset and put it on the shelf till this summer. 

After reading up on it, decided on new carb. Put it in, has same issues. Put it away again till today. Seems to be electrical. It runs pretty good if I disconnect the plug wire and just barely slip the boot on it! Have it taped in place at a sweet spot but still this is not right! What's up with this? I've read where a few people said the wire is to close to the coil and is messing with it. Any suggestions for fixes?


----------



## backhoelover (Sep 7, 2015)

did you fine tune the carb with you put it on, they say it is set at the factory but that is hog wash


----------



## backhoelover (Sep 7, 2015)

also when it is dark out put the boot back on like normal crank it see if you see sparks also check muffler for dirt doblar nest


----------



## backhoelover (Sep 7, 2015)

if that doesnt help then it is the coil


----------



## backhoelover (Sep 7, 2015)

or the kill switch unhook one connector and try again


----------



## 641workmaster (Sep 8, 2015)

My thought was kill switch at one point so I checked the line which is fine. I also inspected the muffler too which is clean. The whole machine might have a half hour on it if not less so it's pretty clean. Does seem to be coil related and not fuel. Is it custom for these to fail or is there some adjustment for them? Reroute wire on outside? It seems odd it would even operate with out the contacts (plug to wire) being about an 1" apart. Wrong plug? (still original)


----------



## backhoelover (Sep 9, 2015)

here is the service manual i think i know the 125 / 128 share alot of parts


----------



## backhoelover (Sep 10, 2015)

did you get it fix


----------

